# [DVD-9]copie PRIVE possible avec dd ?

## gglaboussole

voilà je sais que mon post est très limite et peut en  faire réagir certains...donc pour couper court à toute polémique sachez que j'autosignale aux modérateurs mon post afin que s'ils ne le jugent pas politiquement correct il soit bouté immédiatemment hors de ce forum....

J'ai ACHETE la semaine dernière le dvd de "je vais bien ne t'en fais pas" que j'ai eu la bonne idée de preter à un ami qui me l'a rendu tout rayé   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .... heureusement il passe encore...mais dans le doute j'ai voulu m'en faire une copie privée de sauvegarde (je sais maintenant c'est mal parait il...) et impossible.... s'agissant d'un dvd9 et n'ayant que des dvd5 j'ai tenté d'utilisé dvd9to5 qui marche très bien d'habitude et ça plante au niveau du multiplexage de l'ac3 (format unrocognized) avec la video...j'ai tenté aussi avec dvd95 pareil...je me suis aperçu que le dvd portait un logo "protégé contre la copie".

Ma question est très simple : A votre avis si j'achete des dvd9 (et vu le prix je prefere vous demandez avant) est ce qua votre avis je peux parvenir à mes fin  avec dd ?

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

pour faire une image du disque , dd marchera sans probleme, dvd9 ou pas , systeme anti-copie ou pas.

Par contre pour la gravure sur support et vu le prix du support, dd est risqué mais pas impossible.

----------

## gglaboussole

merci ryo-san  :Wink:  ,

je vais donc investir demain...j'attends de voir ce que ça donne avant de coller le petit résolu qui va bien....

----------

## dapsaille

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> merci ryo-san  ,
> 
> je vais donc investir demain...j'attends de voir ce que ça donne avant de coller le petit résolu qui va bien....

 

Tente avec un RW d'abord

----------

## gglaboussole

je viens de faire plusieurs boutiques d'informatique et pas possible de trouver de dvd9...ou alors à des tarifs tels (10) que je préfère encore me racheter mon dvd (j'en ai trouver un qui les faisait à 4 l'unité mais malheureusement pas en stock...) je différe donc mes essais avec dd à plus tard...

Merci pour vos réponses   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

je viens de tomber sur ce très intéressant sujet :

http://www.usenetlinux.com/archive/topic.php/t-669082.html

il semblerait que dd ne soit pas une solution  :Mad:  , car il copierait les données mais pas la clé :"dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.dvd  That won't work on CSS scrambled discs. You'll copy the scrambled data

but not the key"... 

il n'y a apparemment pas de solution

----------

## JBen

et avec MPlayer ?

```
$ mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/hdc -dumpstream -dumpfile title_1.vob
```

Puis le faire pour chaque vob.

Puis si besoin en est rencoder un vob avec MEncoder pour diminuer la taille du vob.

Puis mkisofs, puis cdrecord (avec -dvd-video) ...

Generalement avec MPlayer pour dumper ca marche bien.

----------

## Darkael

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> sachez que j'autosignale aux modérateurs mon post afin que s'ils ne le jugent pas politiquement correct il soit bouté immédiatemment hors de ce forum....
> 
> 

 

Juste une remarque: signaler un post te conduit au thread de signalement d'abus qui est anglophone (d'ailleurs on t'y demande pourquoi t'as reporté ton propre post, je sais pas si t'as vu). Pour les threads francophones je pense qu'il est préférable de contacter un modérateur français par PM (sauf pour le spam)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   sachez que j'autosignale aux modérateurs mon post afin que s'ils ne le jugent pas politiquement correct il soit bouté immédiatemment hors de ce forum....
> 
>  
> 
> Juste une remarque: signaler un post te conduit au thread de signalement d'abus qui est anglophone (d'ailleurs on t'y demande pourquoi t'as reporté ton propre post, je sais pas si t'as vu). Pour les threads francophones je pense qu'il est préférable de contacter un modérateur français par PM (sauf pour le spam)

 

Tout à fait d'accord  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

re

Mon script perso est a base de dd , comme je te l'ai dit plus haut , je n'ai jamais eu de soucis,

La difference dans mon cas est que je me sers juste des images et ne cherche pas a les graver sur suppport.

Si tu cherches a pouvoir les lire par la suite sur un lecteur de salon , alors oui la methode n'est surement pas bonne.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   sachez que j'autosignale aux modérateurs mon post afin que s'ils ne le jugent pas politiquement correct il soit bouté immédiatemment hors de ce forum....
> 
>  
> 
> Juste une remarque: signaler un post te conduit au thread de signalement d'abus qui est anglophone (d'ailleurs on t'y demande pourquoi t'as reporté ton propre post, je sais pas si t'as vu). Pour les threads francophones je pense qu'il est préférable de contacter un modérateur français par PM (sauf pour le spam)

 

non désolé   :Embarassed:   d'ailleurs comme je n'était pas sur de mon coup car je ne l'ai jamais fait (et je n'ai donc pas expliqué pourquoi je l'avais fait   :Embarassed:  ) j'ai fait parallelement hier un pm à anigel....

j'ai conscience qu'un tel post peut conduire à un "how to piratage de dvd" ce qui n'est pas mon but, et comme je ne veux pas nuire au forum par un post qui pourrait friser la légalité j'ai préféré prendre les devants....maladroitement donc !

Je suis quand même frustreé de cette impossibilité actuelle de faire une copie de sauvegarde lorsqu'on a acheté un dvd et donc payé les droits...

à Jben : merci pour ton conseil je suis en train de tenter de l'appliquer et ça à l'air de marcher mais je galère grave car je ne suis pas un habituer de la ligne de cde pour ce genre de trucs...jusqu'à présent j'utilisait des softs ou des scripts tel que dvdrip, ogmrip, dv95 et dvd9to5...pour le coup au moins c'est formateur

----------

## JBen

Personnelment quand j'ai besoin de faire de la copie privée   :Wink:  , je dump seulement le titre du film avec MPlayer, puis j'encode en XviD avec MEncoder. Si tu veux mes options d'encodage... demande....

----------

## gglaboussole

ben écoute je les veux bien car ça fait un moment que je cherche et que j'épluche les tutos !

----------

## Bapt

 *JBen wrote:*   

> Personnelment quand j'ai besoin de faire de la copie privée   , je dump seulement le titre du film avec MPlayer, puis j'encode en XviD avec MEncoder. Si tu veux mes options d'encodage... demande....

 

Moi je fait pareil mais en x264, son en AC3, ainsi je garde la meilleur qualité possible (x264 >> XviD)

----------

## Temet

Pour avoir testé le x264/h264, je ne peux qu'ultra plussoyer!!!!!

----------

## JBen

Personnlement jamais testé, je le ferai apres mes concours tiens (c'est fout le nombre de choses que je reporte apres les concours).

Euh, je te filerai les commandes ce soir, faut que je repasse sur MON pc avant... (Je suis sur un ubuntu de la residence... la honte... vivement ce soir avec MON portable avec Gentoo lol...)

----------

## gglaboussole

en ayant suivi ta commande JBen je me retrouve avec un vob unique de 5 Go qui fait apparement mon film entier (mais bizarement il à une durée -peut être erronée ?- de 1h11 au lieu de 1h45) . Je ne souhaite pas en faire un divx mais le réduire légèrement pour qu'il rentre sur un dvd5-comme lorqsue j'utilise mon script dvd9to5- puisque j'ai pas pu trouver de dvd9. Je ne veux pas faire de divx car mon lecteur de salon ne lit pas les divx....donc est ce qu'à partir de là je peux en faire un dvd ? alors que je n'ai rien d'autre qu'un vob...pas de .ifo de .bup... merci encore

----------

## JBen

Oui cette methode ne garde que les vob...

Euh... Comment faire... Je ne suis pas un expert de MEncoder moi... Apparament il y a des experts, il faut plutot attendre leurs reponces...

----------

